

For 9 out of 10 used cars, there’s a better deal to be found. - kapgoals
http://autoglance.com/blog/view/10

======
Kynlyn
From a UI standpoint, the site looks nice. Pretty clean.

But I have some misgivings about your business model. Firstly, you claim that
you aren't worried about revenue right now. That's not a problem if you're
doing this as a hobby, but since you are calling yourself a start-up, you
better have some idea on how to monetize it.

Secondly, you appear to be scraping your data. Being in the automotive
software business myself, I know that at least Cars.com and AutoTrader
expressly prohibit scraping. Furthermore, I know how much they charge per
month for their listing data and if you aren't interested in revenue (as you
say) then you will have no hope of paying them for it. The data costs are
significant. And since you are a quasi-competitor with them (as far as
eyeballs go), I seriously doubt that they will see it to you anyway. That
leaves scraping, which has no long-term future. They actively deter scrapers.
And FWIW, AutoTrader will soon stop selling their data to any providers
period. (Their purchase of vAuto makes selling their data to vAuto's
competitors a bad idea.)

Finally, the way you "hide" cars is seriously flawed. It works great for
commodity items, but not at all for vehicles. There are many factors which
impact value. Price and mileage are but two. Installed options and packages
are HUGE determinants of price. As is the type of engine, transmission,
condition, one-owner status, etc,etc. You've picked two which admittedly make
sense at a high-level, but a serious car shopper that knows exactly what he is
looking for will simply find this annoying.

Anyway, good luck with your project. It's a great idea and I really do like
the UI, but I think you need to take a realistic view of your business model
before you invest more time and money into it.

